# Para regular lampara de leds: 555 o lm317?



## gatiori (Nov 20, 2008)

Hola a todos, verán quiero regular la intensidad de iluminación de una lampara de 50 leds y no se que será mejor: el 555? o un lm317 con un potenciometro?

El asunto es que quiero controlar con el potenciometro desde 0 lux hasta el máximo brillo de los leds y estoy buscando una opción que me asegure el desempeño de la lampara.... ah! y que sea económico.   

Qué me recomiendan?


----------



## pepechip (Nov 20, 2008)

con el 555 consiges mejor aprovechamiento de la fuente de alimentacion, ya que el circuito de control trabaja del corte a saturacion y la potencia a disipar es minima, y si utilizas una fuente a pilas tambien te aguantaran mas.


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 20, 2008)

Y como lograras controlar la luminosidad con el 555?. Es decir, ya se que se puede controlar "un poco" la luminosidad por PWM pero si bajas demaciado los pulsos lo que conseguiras sera una luz intermitente.


----------



## gatiori (Nov 20, 2008)

OOOHH CIELOS!  Hay una cosa que no tomé en cuenta.....


Resulta que la lampara la voy a utilizar para iluminar un pequeño escenario y grabar con una videocamara NTSC y ahora estoy pensando que aún manteniendo el periodo de frecuencia del 555 a menos de 1/60 de segundo, puedo tener problemas, ya que el sistema NTSC trabaja a 1/59.97 de sgundo y por lo que dice Rick-10, me viene a la mente posibles errores si utilizo el 555.

De hecho se puede controlar el periodo de la frecuencia, pero como bien dice Rick-10, si bajo la intensidad voy a ver un parpadeo, pero no con los ojos, sino con la cámara....     

Y yo que me estaba inclinando por el 555...    

o creen que sea la mejor opción?


Si utilizo el lm317, ¿cuanto será el rendimiento del circuito, en comparación con el 555?


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 20, 2008)

No deberias preocuparte tanto por la eficiencia, el LM317 disipara la diferencia de voltaje en forma de calor, pero que importa?
Como estan conectados los 50 Led? Serie? Paralelo?


----------



## gatiori (Nov 20, 2008)

Quisiera conectarlos en paralelo y haciendo cuentas si los leds son de 20mA tendría que tener 1A y pues creo que me va bien el integrado porque creo que maneja hasta 1.2A........ si no me equivoco...


----------



## caparragaviria (Nov 20, 2008)

buanas alguien sabe o tiene el plano para realizar un publik de leds y me loquiere dar gracias por la atensión prestada


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 21, 2008)

Hola.
Usa 2 en serie, y tendrás 25 en paralelo. Lo que te da 500mA ó 0.5A.
¿Cuál es el voltaje de tu fuente de alimentación?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gatiori (Nov 21, 2008)

Bueno, todavía no compro nada, así que me puedo adaptar a lo que el proyecto necesite. Quiero conectar la lampara a la pared de mi casa (120V) y estaba pensando en un transformador de unos 12V y 1.2A, pero tal vez sea mucho si hago pequeñas series de leds. En fin, que podría conseguir algo que se adapte.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 21, 2008)

Hola.
Que tipo de LEDs piensas usar (color), y averigua sus características eléctricas (voltaje y corriente).
Cantidad de LEDs que deseas usar. 
Sabiendo esto se puede hacer una conexión serie-paralelo y así obtener un circuito más eficiente. Para usar una fuente de alimentación de menor potencia, si es 12V a menor corriente a 1.2A

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 21, 2008)

gatiori, tu puedes controlar con ambos dispositivos tus 50 Leds, ahora bien tienes que justificar cual de los dos pretendes usar. De antemano te sugiero que los conectes en serie-paralelo dependiendo de sus voltajes de operación, por ejemplo si tu LED opera a 3V puedes poner 4 en serie para sumar 12V y poner ya sean 12 o 13 series en paralelo que te suman 48 y 52 LEDs respectivamente. Esto para disminuir un poco la corriente de operación.
El LM317 no puede proveer un voltaje menor a 1.2V que en caso de manejar 12V no te perjudicaría. Sin embargo debes considerar que el control no es completo, es decir que muy probablemente a los 8 o 7 volts ya no tengas ni un led prendido.
Con un 555, o mas bien 2 555 puedes operar a altas frecuencias entre 10KHz o superiores para no tener el problema con la cámara. Igual te provee de un mejor control y es mentira que a un nivel bajo del PWM tengas parpadeos. Si lo sabes hacer bien no tienes problemas.
El transistor a utilizar con el 555 puede incluso ser un BC548. 
Yo en lo personal optaría por un PWM, pero eso ya será tu decisión.
Suerte
Saludos


----------



## gatiori (Nov 21, 2008)

El proyecto que tengo en mente involucra leds azules y verdes, separados por color, y solo estarán encendidos o los azules o los verdes.

Esto es para hacer el efecto de cámara conocido como cromakey que es esa pantalla verde o azul que se pone de fondo en el escenario y luego se puede remplazar con cualquier fondo en el  PC. Pero en este caso estoy experimentando con una tela retroreflectiva que a simple vista es de color gris. Pero que al mandarle luz verde desde donde se encuantra la cámara, entonces la tela se verá verde. De igual forma con el azul.

Entonces quiero hacer un aro de leds que se adapte a la cámara y que con los controles localizados a unos dos metros, pueda elegir entre luz verde o luz azul, además de controlar su intensidad.

Ya entiendo mejor lo del parpadeo, y entiendo que con el 555 puedo variar la frecuencia y necesito al menos 1KHz (ya que al obturar con la cámara a mas velocidad, me quitará luz), y si mis cuantas no fallan necesitaré un condensador de 0.1nF, pero, para obtener 1KHz, bastará con un 555? o necesito dos?... en caso de necesitar dos, como se conectan?

En lo personal me inclino por el 555 por eso de la eficiencia y demás, pero que ventajas tendría el LM317?


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 21, 2008)

Hola.
Si el 555 te parece mejor, sólo te queda probar, y si no funciona te que el LM317.
Te puedo decir que el LM317, es más simple de construir y con un potenciómetro graduar la intensidad de la luz, no tiene el inconveniente del parpadeo.
También puede optar por una fuente de corriente constante variable a transistores.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cuervokbza (Nov 21, 2008)

puedes usar el circuito que tiene elaficionado de avatar como PWM, usas un solo lado digamos.... uno de los transistores que sea un TIP31 o alguno de esos, en el medio cambias una de las resistencias por un pote y listo ! fijate....sino hacelo con el LM317 y chau problema... 
saludos

:: felicito a elaficionado por su EXCELENTE avatar:::


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 21, 2008)

Hola cuervokbza.
Gracias. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## e-nixx (Nov 22, 2008)

hola gatiori

estimados si utiliza el 555 cual es le problema, si al aumentar la frecuencia del pwm de control, la camara menos lo vera por ejem, que trabaje a 25 o 30 Khz, y en la etapa de salida del 555 con ayuda de 1 mosfet
por ejem RF 530 trabaja super relax y ahorras bastante energia.
y la forma de conectar los led, lo ideal es en forma individual ya que si falla solo sera 1, y no tedras mucha disminucion de luz, ahora = puedes hacer la combinacion serie y paralelo.

saludos sres.


----------



## e-nixx (Nov 22, 2008)

hola caparragaviria

q es 1 publik?

explicacion please ;-)

saludos.


----------



## gatiori (Nov 23, 2008)

Bien, etoy decidido a hacerlo con el 555 pero me ha surgido un problema que no se como calcular. Según la teoría, el problema tiene solución, y tiene que ver con el periodo de frecuencia del integrado. Espero que ustedes me puedan ayudar a calcular.

Como antecedente:
La cámara con la que voy a grabar (HC1 de SONY) tiene un sensor CMOS el cual trabaja con una forma de obturación llamada Rolling Shutter y he tenido problemas con cierto tipo de iluminación (en el link anterior se pueden ver videos relacionados con el problema).

Llegando a una conclusión, si el escaneo de la imagen va en la primera linea y conincide con el punto bajo del pulso, entonces tendré una linea oscura. A la siguiente linea de escaneo, si coincide con el punto alto del pulso, entonces se verá iluminada esa linea. 

Entonces puedo obtener una imagen con lineas (o bloques) oscuras y lineas iluminadas y el parpadeo sería evidente, como en el ultimo video del link.

Por lo tanto debo encontrar a qué frecuencia se reflescan las lineas del escaneo del CMOS para entonces poder aplicar una frecuencia adecuada al 555. 
Cómo puedo hacer ese cálculo?
o simplemente le pongo una frecuencia muy alta? cuánto es mucho?

Probablemente para que esto no suceda se pueda hacer con el otro integado LM317, pero quiero sacarle el mejor rendimiento al proyecto.


----------



## e-nixx (Nov 23, 2008)

hola amigo gatori

la frecuencia maxima del 555, segun se es de 1Mhz, pero lo puedes usar a 100Khz y ves q pasa,
eso si, a altas frecuencias deves apantallar el circuito para que no produsca interferencias electromagneticas, (emi).

saludos amigo, good look


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 23, 2008)

????? Podrian explicar como piensan controlar la luminosidad de los LEDs con una frecuencia de 20Khz o 1Mhz? No habra diferencia entre conectar los leds a una corriente continua o un continua pulsante de 20Khz. La frecuencia seria tan alta q la luminosidad ni siquiera se veria afectada. *Corrijanme si me equivoco*

Para que te complicas tanto? Usa el LM317, mas sencillo, mas barato, mejor resultado.


----------



## e-nixx (Nov 23, 2008)

estimado rick 10

no se olvide q stamos trabajando con PWM, sea la frecuencia q sea, el control se ve.
aqui = hay 1 tema d e ahorro de energia, que en estos tiempos es super importante.

saludos amigos.


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 24, 2008)

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con e-nixx. Buen comentario.
Gatiori, una vez más tienes que considerar lo siguiente, el LM317 es un excelente regulador pero como te comenté tendrías que hacer pruebas o cálculos para controlar la intensidad de los LEDs si los trabajas en serie. Te recuerdo igual que el mínimo voltaje de operación del LM317 es de 1.2V por lo que si los trabajas todos en paralelo pueden ser visible una cierta cantidad de Luz. Igual trabajarlos todos en paralelo provocaría una enorme disipación térmica del LM317 que tendrías que solventar con un buen disipador, osea más gastos.
Con lo del parpadeo puedes solucionarlo de una manera muy simple, colocándole un capacitor de pequeño valor (dependiendo de la frecuencia) en paralelo al circuito donde están los LEDs, es decir, que si usas un NPN para conmutar GND, el capacitor debe estar colocado entre el colector del NPN y V+.
Los valores posibles oscilan entre los 10uF y los 47uF. Esto es experimentando, se puede calcular pero para que complicarte más la existencia. 
Saludos


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 24, 2008)

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> ????? Podrian explicar como piensan controlar la luminosidad de los LEDs con una frecuencia de 20Khz o 1Mhz? No habra diferencia entre conectar los leds a una corriente continua o un continua pulsante de 20Khz. La frecuencia seria tan alta q la luminosidad ni siquiera se veria afectada. *Corrijanme si me equivoco*
> 
> Para que te complicas tanto? Usa el LM317, mas sencillo, mas barato, mejor resultado.



Hasta ahora nadie ha respondido a mi pregunta! Comprendo que el PWN es una excelente alternativa de controlar algunas magnitudes como la velocidad de un motor, y ademas permite el ahorra de energia. En el caso de la luminosidad permite del ahorro de energia, pero no se puede controlar totalmente la luminosidad de un LED en este caso. 

¿PORQUE? 

En el caso de utilizar una frecuencia de 100Hz, puede que la luminosidad del LED no se vea reducida, pero si se produciria un ahorro de energia. A una frecuencia de 50Hz la luminosidad se reducira pero la frecuencia seria suficiente como para que no nos diesemos cuenta del parapadeo del LED.

Que pasa en le caso de que quisieramos reducir la luminosidad aun mas? Al bajar mas la frecuencia lo que lograremos obtener sera una *luz intermitente *.

Puede que yo este totalmente equivocado, pues nunca he utilizado pwm para regular la luminosidad.
*e-nixx *Podrias explicar como piensas controlar por completo la luminosidad de los Leds utilizando PWM??


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 24, 2008)

Yo no soy e-nixx pero con gusto te puedo contestar.
De antemano según lo que leo tienes una ligera confusión con lo que es el controlo PWM. El control PWM no controla la frecuencia si no el ancho del pulso, es decir, si tu frecuencia es de 10KHz permanecerá así siempre, lo que va a cambiar es el ciclo de trabajo, osea los tiempos de encendido y apagado de la señal (Ton, Toff). Puedes consultar más información en un buscador para quitarte esa duda.
Lo que tu comentas es un control por frecuencia y si efectivamente varía la frecuencia de operación y solo es utilizado en motores de AC. Y es muy diferente a lo que se comenta aqui.
Saludos


----------



## e-nixx (Nov 24, 2008)

holas

Es correcto lo que comenta mi amigo ericklarva,
no varia la frecuencia, solo el ancho del pulso, y si,
 se puede ocupar hasta en un 100% 

bye misters.


----------



## gatiori (Nov 24, 2008)

Si no mal recuerdo... lo que pasa es que para controlar la luminosidad, no se modifica la frecuencia.

Si la frecuencia se diseña a 100Hz, al mover el potenciometro y bajar o subir la intensidad, la frecuencia sería la misma, lo que se cambia son los tiempos de nivel alto y bajo del pulso. O sea que para bajar la intensidad, se acorta el tiempo de nivel alto y se alarga el tiempo de nivel bajo, con lo que el periodo de la frecuencia es el mismo.

Lo que es cierto es que tengo que manejar una frecuencia de 10KHz ya que es la velocidad de obturación más rápida que tiene mi cámara. Si por ejemplo configuro el 555 a 100Hz y quiero obturar a 1/125 entonces obtendré un parpadeo, independientemente de la intensidad de los leds, pero hay que comprender que ese parpadeo es ocasionado por la cámara y no por los leds.



Edito:
Perdón... casi repetí lo anterior, pero es que en lo que escribí el comentario (es que tengo a mi hijo por un lado y quiere que vaya a ver caricaturas con él   ), se me adelantaron y publicaron la respuesta... jeje pero bueno creo que quedo explicado.


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 24, 2008)

Gracias e-nixx, saludos.
Gatiori, como te comenté puedes probar con un capacitor electrolítico a la salida de tu control PWM para que tus LEDs permanezcan encendidos por un lapso de tiempo hasta el otro pulso del PWM. Hay que ser muy cuidadosos en este aspecto ya que un valor muy elevado puede hacer que tus led tarden cierto tiempo en cambiar a la intensidad seleccionada o de plano nunca variar. Igual un capacitor de bajo valor puede solo estar colocado de gratis ya que no te serviría de mucho, hay que probar. Se puede calcular, pero tienes que hacerlo con la frecuencia y la corriente que consume tu circuito. Es mucha lata, mejor haz pruebas con lo valores entre 10uF y 47uF.
Un detalle más, para usar el PWM deberás someter a tu circuito con un voltaje mas elevado para que la frecuencia no te reste intensidad. Por decir, si tu circuito queda en los 12V (una vez hecho la suma de voltajes de los led en serie) deberás meterle aprox 15V para que obtengas una buena intensidad máxima, no  te preocupes por si se "queman" de normal los leds toleran corrientes más grandes por períodos cortos. En la hoja de datos te lo especifica y si no la tienes no hay bronca son mas o menos similares. Estos tiempos andan cercanos a los milisegundos por lo que a 10KHz no debes tener problemas.
Saludos


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 24, 2008)

OK, ahora entiendo mejor. Gracias por la explicacion Ericklarva! Pues yo creia que se modificaba la frecuencia.
Pero de todos modos insisto que la mejor alternativa seria el LM317. El objetivo es controlar la luminosidad de los LEDs, y la manera mas sencilla y barata de hacerlo es variando el voltaje de alimentacion. 
Ademas se puede hacer algo mas sencillo aun. Con un potenciometro, 2 o 3 resistencias y 2 transistores, se puede controlar sin problemas el voltaje por medio del pote.


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 24, 2008)

Hola Rick-10, estás en lo correcto es muy simple de construir un control con un LM317. 
Sin embargo, me permito explicar algo que a veces no tomamos en cuenta, que sucede cuando le ponemos una resistencia en serie al LED para limitar la corriente y se ajuste el voltaje correcto de operación?
Supongamos (solo como ejemplo) que tienes una fuente de12V y quieres alimentar un LED de 3V a 25mA de consumo. Con la ley de ohm sacas el valor de la resistencia que es 360 Ohms, supongamos que este valor existe comercialmente. Hasta ahora todo bien, pero que pasa si sumamos las potencias?
el Vled*Iled = 75mW + Vr*Ir = 225mW, por lo tanto la potencia total del circuito es de 300mW....mucho más de lo que consume el LED por si solo.  Y esto es para un solo LED.
Me dirás "Conectamos más LEDs en serie para optimizar el consumo" y si en parte es correcto, pero que sucede cuando quieres variar el voltaje por un regulador lineal?
Buenos sucede exactamente lo mismo que con la resistencia limitadora de corriente, el voltaje que se queda en el regulador consume una potencia innecesaria y por lo tanto derrocha energía a lo tonto.
En cambio con el PWM no es igual, ya que el voltaje de operación no cambia solo cambia el Ciclo de trabajo con la que opera el circuito y por lo tanto es mucho más eficiente.
Espero que ésta explicación haya quedado clara y se entienda porque es mejor un control PWM.
Saludos


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 24, 2008)

Tienes razon! Pero como dije antes, en este caso el objetivo no es optimizar el consumo del circuito. Lo del PWM me quedo muy claro.


----------



## e-nixx (Nov 24, 2008)

hola

saben me gusto el devate, es bueno que aprendamos entre todos, nadie tiene la verdad absoluta en nada, pero lo bonito de esto es que nadie pierde, el hecho de poder aceptar las opiniones nos engrandese como personas, y eso hace que todos ganemos.
es bastante complaciente saber que hay buenas personas en todas partes y hagamos de la electronica la mejor pasion de todas, y de pasada saber aun mas del tema.

y que siga la fiesta jajjajajajjajjaja

saludos señores del foro
bye.


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 24, 2008)

e-nixx dijo:
			
		

> hola
> 
> saben me gusto el devate, es bueno que aprendamos entre todos, nadie tiene la verdad absoluta en nada, pero lo bonito de esto es que nadie pierde, el hecho de poder aceptar las opiniones nos engrandese como personas, y eso hace que todos ganemos.
> es bastante complaciente saber que hay buenas personas en todas partes y hagamos de la electronica la mejor pasion de todas, y de pasada saber aun mas del tema.
> ...


Es cierto, en esta clase de debates es un gusto participar. Y estoy muy deacuerdo con lo que dijiste.
Se aprenden muchisimas cosas en este tipos de foro. Desde que me registre, he aprendido un monton de cosas, y la mayoria de mis proyectos los busco en este foro, con la seguridad de que "no voy a trabajar solo" en el proyecto.

Tambien me siento satisfecho y contento al ayudar a otras personas, difundiendo mis conocimientos, compartiendo experiencia sobre un tema tan apasionante como la electronica.

Un cordial saludo para todos los colegas de este gran foro
Hasta pronto.


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 25, 2008)

Estoy mas que de acuerdo con ustedes, siempre hay que estar abiertos a cualquier situación y no "cerrar" la mente a los cambios y enseñanzas. Uno solo se supera si aprende a escuchar...
También no se debe ser egoísta con el conocimiento y compartirlo con los demás, así cada quien le da un punto de vista diferente y se enriquece.
Saludos.


----------



## gatiori (Nov 28, 2008)

Ahora que tengo algo de tiempo me he puesto a diseñar el circuito y me surgen algunas dudas, por ejemplo:

Si le cambio el C1 por uno variable supongo que podré controlar el periodo de la frecuencia, creen que esto me traiga problemas?

Otra osa más, cómo logro subir el amperaje suministrado a los leds?, segun mis cuentas necesito 640 mA porque quiero conectarlos en paralelo pero solo obtengo unos 17mA


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 28, 2008)

Gatiori, para medir la corriente tienes que considerar que si la quieres medir pulsada no vas a poder realizarlo con un multímetro convencional. Tendrías que hacerlo con un osciloscopio y una resistencia en serie.
Para controlar el período de la frecuencia es con las resistencias, puedes hacerlo igual con el capacitor pero los TRIMMs más grandes no superan los 100pF que es un valor muy bajo para tus necesidades.
Sería bueno que subieras el diagrama que estás usando.
Saludos


----------



## e-nixx (Nov 28, 2008)

hola gatiori

si amigo si cambias el c1 por 1 variable estas en lo correcto, varias la frecuencia del generador pwm.
y problemas nada.
si stas trabajando con un 555, para aumentar la capacidad de corriente en la salida, solo con 1 resistencias y 1 transistor de media potencia puede ser 1 BD-135, trabajaria bastante bien o en su defecto un TIP 41.
otra duda consulta no mas amigo 

saludos.


----------



## gatiori (Nov 28, 2008)

Este es el circuito que tengo en mente con una frecuencia de unos 12KHz.


Voy a trabajar en lo del amperaje...


----------



## e-nixx (Nov 28, 2008)

amigo
 cuida si que el el pin 3, es el 7
y el 7 es el 3.
con 1 mosfet en la salida queda genial, ni esfuerzas la salida del chip, el RF540 anda super bien
si kieres q tus led funcionen en forma individual, deves calcular la resistencia d 1 d ellos, aplicarlo a todos los demas led. que esten alimentados en el  mismo circuito.

saludos amigo


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 29, 2008)

e-nixx es correcto el diagrama que posteó gatiori, dejo como referencia este link http://www.dprg.org/tutorials/2005-11a/index.html . Admito que me dejé llevar igual por las conexiones pero en la página te detalla el porque.
Gatiori con respecto a la etapa de potencia te recuerdo que cada LED tiene un límite de voltaje, si no quieres desperdiciar potencia por las resistencias en serie, te recomiendo no meter más de 5V a los ánodos de tus LEDs, esto suponiendo que Vf sea de aprox 3V.
Con esta conexión puedes poner los LED en paralelo sin la resistencia, incluso todo tu circuito puede operar a 5V, solo deberás tener cuidado que tu mosfet se logre activar a este voltaje.
Saludos.


----------



## gatiori (Dic 4, 2008)

Bueno ya tengo el circuito armado y me considero algo novatón en esto de la electronica, asi que tal vez las preguntas que hago son faciles de ersponder, entonces les pido paciencia, y de cualquier forma les agradesco su ayuda.
Si las cuentas no me fallan el circuito consume poquito mas 200mA (unos 206) y tengo un pequeño problemita con la fuente de alimentación. Por lo pronto no tengo dinero para comprar una que me de unos 12V y 200mA. Tengo una en casa de 12V y 800mA de CD.

Puedo ocupar ésta si que se queme el circuito?
Creo que el 555 admite solo 200mA... es correcto?


----------



## ericklarva (Dic 4, 2008)

gatiori, no te preocupes el tener una fuente de mayor capacidad en corriente no hace susceptible a tu circuito de quemarse, al contrario tienes capacidad de sobra por cualquier eventualidad. Cualquier IC tiene un límite máximo de consumo y por más corriente que tu quieras meterle no conseguirás que consuma más, la única forma es que tu circuito esté mal diseñado o venga con problemas de fábrica.
Espero esta explicación solvente tu duda, jejeje.
Saludos


----------



## e-nixx (Dic 4, 2008)

amigo

asi es correcto 
con esa tienes demas para hacer funcionar el circuito. eso que la corriente de tu fuente de poder sea mas grande, no quiere decir que t entregue toda esa, tu ocuparas solo los 200mA, el resto queda dispònible.
la fuente no te entrega mas de lo que el circuito t pide.
asi podrias tener 1 fuente que tenga 10A, y t sirbe =, y te quedan disponibles 9,8A, ahora a trabajar
ojojojojojojojojojojojo.

saludos y bna suerte.

bye.


----------



## gatiori (Dic 6, 2008)

Pues muchas gracias! 
Ha funcionado de maravilla, la cámara no detecta ningun parpadeo...   

Lo único que no me funcionó muy bien fué, que con el potenciometro no obtengo una subida de intensidad lineal, casi comenzando a subir el nivel, se aumenta mucho y solo es cuestión de mover despacito el pote.... realmente no me afecta mucho.

Pienso que es por los diodos rectificadores, porque aca en mi localidad no encontre los optimos, de hecho le había probado con los 1N4004 y resultó peor, cuando subía el potenciometro a la mitad, se me alargaba el periodo de frecuencia y llegaba a notar algo de parpadeo en la cámara.

Buscando otros, le puse el modelo 1N4936 que es de recuperación rápida, pero bueno... fué lo mejor que pude encontrar.....

Al final estoy medianamente satisfecho... pero bien.... Proximamente voy a hacer pruebas y luego les informaciónrmo del rendimiento y avances del proyecto...

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## e-nixx (Dic 7, 2008)

hola amigo 

que wena q t funciono si kieres t puedo enviar despues 1 circuito 100% lineal, devo buskarlo si
super que stes feliz amigo.

saludos

bye


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 8, 2008)

e-nixx, te agradecería que usaras correctamente el idioma. Recuerda que estas en una comunidad de discusión no en un chat.

Saludos.


----------



## yesito (Ene 10, 2009)

Que bien Gatiori por tu proyecto si no es mucho pedir podrias poner el circuito de construccion pues estoy en un proyecto similar, solo que en mi caso voy alimentar la lampara de 45 leds con una bateria de 7.2 voltios y 1600mah

Gracias de antemano


----------



## gatiori (Ene 14, 2009)

Esto fue lo que armé al final.
El potenciometro lineal de 5k.
A la derecha van los leds.
Conecté los leds en serie-paralelo en 10 grupos de tres con su respectiva resistencia, y funciona bien, lo único que no me gustó es que al comenzar a subir el potenciometro, sube muy rápido la intensidad, pienso que es por los diodos rectificadores, ya que no encontré en mi localidad otros de recuperación rápida. Pero bueno, eso no me afecta tanto para el uso de la lampara.

El circuito dá aproximadamente una frecuencia de 12kHz.


----------



## bernardomh (Ene 15, 2009)

Perdon, soy un poco nuevo en esto y quiero hacer una lampara de leds. Mi pregunta aqui es, que funcion estan desempeñando en este circuito los diodos y el transistor?


----------



## gatiori (Ene 15, 2009)

Si no me equivoco, los diodos son para conservar un periodo de frecuencia siempre del mismo tamaño, y por eso solo se está usando una resistencia para controlar los tiempos de estado alto y bajo del pulso.

Y el transistor me parece que es para ampliar el manejo de corriente.


----------



## facuregatta (May 18, 2011)

Hola a todos, tengo entendido que al variar la frecuencia en la alimentación los led's, se cambia la "temperatura" de la luz que éstos pueden emitir. Bien, con un circuito PWM, logro variar la temperatura del color de los led's? O tengo que arreglarme con un oscilador variable? Les agradezco mucho!!!!


----------



## MrRaso (Oct 14, 2011)

Buenas a todos,
vereis aún no me ha quedado del todo claro como funciona el circuito PWM, pero lo que todavia me resulta más dificil de entender es como consigue este ahorrar energía. Perdonad por mi ignorancia, pero mis conocimientos en electrónica son básicos, de ahí esta dificultad por entenderlo.
Mi afán por entender este circuito es, a parte de por saber algo más de electrónica, porque he construido una lámpara LED con 4 LED´s de 1W y he escuchado que utilizando el PWM se ahorra energía.
Mi circuito es igual que el que ha adjuntado gatiori con pequeñas diferencias, así que les adjunto el mío.
Los Led los alimento con una fuente variable 3-12v y 1A. mi idea es alimentar con la misma el circuito PWM y los LED, ¿se puede sin problemas?¿Alguna frecuencia en especial a utilizar?
Los LEDs están conectados en paralelo, sin ninguna resistencia,ya que en principio con las mediciones hechas no llegaban ni a 150mA a 4,5V.
Me sería de gran ayuda que me ayudarais a resolver estas interrogantes y de paso que me ayudarais a llevar a cabo este proyecto ya que mi objetivo es el ahorro energético, de ahí mi afan por controlar el consumo que tiene dicha lámpara y poder regularlo con la mayor eficiencia a ser posible.

Los componentes utilizados en el circuito(esquema adjunto)son:
CI--> NE555N
R1 --> 4.7K
R2 --> 10K
T1 --> 1N2222A (creo que es así)
C1 --> 0.1uF
D1 y D2 --> PH4148

PRUEBAS:
He estado probando el circuito y funciona digamos a medias... les explico:
todo asta donde yo sé, lo hace bien pero he observado que regula el voltaje y la intensidad me la da constante(no sé si es porque no la he medido bien al medirla con multimetro digital).
La cuestión que más me preocupa es que al poner la fuente a más de 6v( ya sea a 7,5v 9v ó 12v)para que en la salida tenga 230mA, la intensidad con la que luce el led,es decir, el brillo apenas varía al mover el potenciometro de 10k. Sin embargo a valores de 3 4,5 y 6 voltios( aunque a casi mitad del potenciomentro da un brusco salto de brillo de no lucir nada a brillar bastante) se regula perfectamente desde no encenderse el LED asta un brillo parecido al de los LED normales, pero que no se parece en nada al brillo que da conectado directamente a 3,6v 350mA que es cuando consume 1W aprox.
otra observación es que el voltaje que llega a los LEDs (medido tras la salida del MOSFET) es de 2,5 aprox. y una corriente de 270-280mA ¿No debería de llegar más voltios a los LED?
También decir que el circuito comprobando con un medidor de consumo de los que va al enchufe,al enchufar esta lampara y la fuente me daban un consumo de 6W a 3v (SIN PWM) y ni por asomo tenian la iluminación que dan conectados a 3,5v 350mah. ¿me podeis ayudar a reducir lo maximo posible ese consumo?

SOLUCIÓN QUE HE ENCONTRADO:
Sustituir el transistor 1N2222A por un MOSFET IRFZ44N y al comprobar si funcionaba me ha funcionado bien, regulando el brillo del LED desde estar completamente apagado, hasta el máximo brillo que dan los LED a 270mA que es el máximo obtenido de la fuente a 12v.


He colgado los "resultados" que he obtenido la solución que he adoptdo ya que como e modificado el circuito no sabría si influiría en los demás componentes etc
De ante mano, gracias a todos por vuestro tiempo.
Un saludo.


----------

